# Was sind Chocolate keys?



## Zeto (22. August 2010)

Hallo Pcgh

Was sind Chocolate keys?
Bei One steht unter Besonderheit Chocolate keys.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

Das scheint die Art und Weise der Tastatur zu sein, die Tasten sind mit deutlich abgegrenztem Abstand zueinander nicht nicht nur durch kleine Spalten getrennt, die tasten scheinen einzeln aus dem gehäuse rauszukommen, das sieht man hier bei dem Modell recht gut bei Bild 2: by: One - ONE Computer Shop


----------

